# Support your router



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

The router should be supported at all times when it is used in the handheld position. Here are a few ideas on how this can be done. You will see the 'SKI' mode used when you visit the posting by Harrysin.
Tom


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*Very good!*


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Keep it up Tom. This is great stuff!


----------

